# Best pc configuration under 35000 INR not for games now.



## punna111 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi all,

The main purspose of this PC is programming, Web researching and also i use some softwares like VB studio, SQL, other softwares (some times i may use photoshop, seo softwares,other video editing softwares also)

Budget is 35000 INR, It may extend for better pc configuration a bit. 

No need to overclock.

Win 7 or Win 8

I need- Processor (Looking for AMD phenom X6 Processor as it can be in my budget, suggest me if you have better than this )
Mother board
RAM- 8GB
HDD- 1 TB
Case
20 inch or more good led monitor
Psu
Keyboard and mouse
UPS

I need to buy this week only.

Yes i built my present system, my brother is also having knowledge about it.

I live in India, Hyderabad. I want to buy locally only. because i need very urgently.

I need a good and powerful configuration. It should be run very fast. And also I do not use this system for games now. but i may use for later, so advise me with good compatible.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 29, 2013)

answer these *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> answer these *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html



If you read what he has written, he has answered all thsoe questions but hasn't posted the questions only posted the answer.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 29, 2013)

Amd Fx 6300 @7300

Gigabyte 970A-ds3 mobo @5500

Corsair vengance 8gb ram 1600mhz @5200

Zotac gt 210 @1700

Wd cavier blue 1tb @4000

Nzxt gamma cabinet @ 2300

Seasonic s12 520w psu @4100

Dell In2030m 20inch led @6200

Logitech keyboard & mouse mk200 @700

Total - 37,000


----------



## punna111 (Oct 30, 2013)

U r right ACidBaseD,

Think smartly rijinpk1 !! I have given all the answers in question only.

Thank you very much ASHISH65. 

If i extend my budget to 38000 to 40000, what will be your suggestions.
Could you please tell me.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 30, 2013)

Intel i5 4570  @14000
Asus B85M-G motherboard @6700
Seagate Barracuda 1TB  @4200
Corsair ValueSelect1600 4GB * 2  @5000
Corsair VS450 @ 2300
Dell 2240l  @8500
Local Cabinet  @800
Logitech MK200  @800

Total 41300


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2013)

@ACidBaseD and @punna111
there are rules to be followed for creating a thread thats what @rijinpk1 trying to do


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 30, 2013)

punna111 said:


> If i extend my budget to 38000 to 40000, what will be your suggestions.
> Could you please tell me.



1st option would be you can get full hd monitor - dell s2240l @8.5k

or  can get Fx 8320 over fx 6300 by adding 3k more,i.e fx 8320 @10k


----------



## punna111 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi all,

@ marvelousprashant, no intel processor please.....suggest me from AMD only in 38k to 40k.

@ amjath,  I have studied and reviewed the forum rules to create the new thread, then only i posted the new thread by following the same format.  If you see the format of my thread, what and how i have posted the thread, i have followed the forum rules. if i miss any point in my thread as per this forum rules, question me...!!
I don't want to confuse the people like u, thats why i didn't post the questions and answers instead i posted answers only. If you want me to post with questions tell me i will post again............
I thought smart people will be here they will understand easily, but it looks differently by seeing people like u....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2013)

AMD based RIG is not possible because AMD CPU does not have onboard die GPU and needs separate GPU.So it is costly compared to Intel which has onboard die GPU.
Intel Core i5 4430 -12000,
Asus B85M-G -6200,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz -2600,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -4000,
Corsair 200R -3600,
Seasonic S12II 420 -3600
LG E2042TC 20" LED Full HD -7300,
Logitech Gaming Combo -800.

Total - 40,100.
You can buy the above configuration from Arun Computers,CTC,Secunderabad for a good discount also. Please ask for Mr.Raghu at Arun before bargaining.OK.
Reason for buying at Arun Computers: I bought 2 computers since Mar,2012. Another TDF member by name Madan also bought a RIG in Nov,2012. Most notable TDF member SV_Sunil also buys from there itself.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 30, 2013)

you already have a GPU op??


----------



## punna111 (Oct 30, 2013)

I dont' have any GPU.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 30, 2013)

punna111 said:


> U r right ACidBaseD,
> 
> Think smartly rijinpk1 !! I have given all the answers in question only.
> 
> ...



Thinking wouldnt help. All that he did was overlooked the possibility of the missed q'w or may havent read your post as it might have seemed in the right format. Whatever the case is, he still thought about guiding u right. So lets take the advice and be polite and not sarcastic.

To answer your query ASHISH65's suggestion looks a good bet and with the saved money, throw in a SSD and you are all set.


----------



## punna111 (Oct 30, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Thinking wouldnt help. All that he did was overlooked the possibility of the missed q'w or may havent read your post as it might have seemed in the right format. Whatever the case is, he still thought about guiding u right. So lets take the advice and be polite and not sarcastic.
> 
> To answer your query ASHISH65's suggestion looks a good bet and with the saved money, throw in a SSD and you are all set.



When thinking will not work, then why do we here. Man improved this way by thinking only. Man only can think in this world. I have read this forum rules and mentioned all the points clearly. His Overlook is not my mistake. First check the post entirely then guide and advise you and that guy. ok.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 30, 2013)

Wouldn't intel rig be better than fx 6300? Video editing apps might benefit from intel  HD4600?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 30, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Wouldn't intel rig be better than fx 6300? Video editing apps might benefit from intel  HD4600?



Ofcourse its better only if op can spend some more money



bavusani said:


> Seasonic S12II* 420* -3600
> LG E2042TC 20" LED Full HD -7300,



is 520w one, right ?

That monitor is not full hd.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> AMD based RIG is not possible because AMD CPU does not have onboard die GPU and needs separate GPU.So it is costly compared to Intel which has onboard die GPU.
> Intel Core i5 4430 -12000,
> Asus B85M-G -6200,
> Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz -2600,
> ...



+100 for this rig with some changes:

Mind it that B85m-Asus has only 1 PCI slots, so if you're like me who doesn't want to add Wifi Router + Sound Card + Gpu etc then it's fine or else go for some other mobo.
I have good experience with Dell S2240L [except that it's a bit glossy , so i'd recommend that] for only +1k
A cheaper case would also do for eg: NZXT Gamma

Also just for 500rs more you get Seasonic S12ii 520W which will be good if u decide to upgrade and add in a graphic card at a later point of time.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Ofcourse its better only if op can spend some more money
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check the Technical Specifications here: LG E2042TC Technical Specifications | LG Australia
Its Full HD.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Check the Technical Specifications here: LG E2042TC Technical Specifications | LG Australia
> Its Full HD.



Technically it is wrong as its resolution is 1600*900 which is not full hd

Full hd = 1920 x 1080

1080p - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## punna111 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I bought my new system with below specifications:

AMD FX 8320 Processor
Gigabyte 78lmt-usb3 Mother board
Zeon 2*4GB Ram
Seagate 1TB HDD
Antec cabinet vsk 4000
Mercury SMPS
Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Monitor
Intex UPS
Logitech Keyboard and mouse combo

How is this configuration?? any comments on this configuration??

Thank you for every one here for posting the solutions.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 1, 2013)

punna111 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought my new system with below specifications:
> 
> ...



you should have got better motherboard.

wd cavier blue 1tb you should got it as it has better after sales service


----------



## Cilus (Nov 1, 2013)

If possible, try to change the Motherboard. The Motherboard you have pruchased is a very entry level one, based on very old AMD 760G AM3 (AMD Phenom II Series) compatible chipset with AM3+ (FX series) support through BIOS modification, really not designed for FX series 8 Core Processors. And I don't understand why you have purchased ZION Rams.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 1, 2013)

punna111 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought my new system with below specifications:
> 
> ...



why did you purchase that psu?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2013)

punna111 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought my new system with below specifications:
> 
> ...



You need to change the RAM,Motherboard & SMPS to these:
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -5200,
Asus M5A97 R2.0 -6500,
Seasonic S12II 520 -4600.
These changes should be done immediately buddy or else you will lose components within 1 year.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 1, 2013)

Bad choice with mobo, ram and smps

Get components suggested by bavusani. Instead of vengeance you can get valueselect 1600 series and corsair vs450 psu will also suffice if budget is an issue


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 1, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Bad choice with mobo, ram and smps
> 
> Get components suggested by bavusani. Instead of vengeance you can get valueselect 1600 series and corsair *vs450 psu* will also suffice if budget is an issue



antec vp450p is the minimum he should get. vs 450 is a bad choice .



bavusani said:


> You need to change the RAM,Motherboard & SMPS to these:
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -5200,
> Asus M5A97 R2.0 -6500,
> Seasonic S12II 520 -4600.
> These changes should be done immediately buddy or else you will lose components within 1 year.



he needs to buy a new gpu too with that mobo


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 1, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> antec vp450p is the minimum he should get. vs 450 is a bad choice .
> 
> 
> 
> he needs to buy a new gpu too with that mobo



Vs 450 will suffice for current config, not if he plans for gpu. Seen some good reviews about vs450 :/


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 1, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Vs 450 will suffice for current config, not if he plans for gpu. Seen some good reviews about vs450 :/



it is not about wattage, but about the quality. vs 450 uses low quality components inside and not recommended over antec vp450p.


----------



## punna111 (Nov 1, 2013)

What is the exact problem with my configuration. specify me:

And tell me what is the action do i need to take?  I think this mother board already has a 1gb gpu inbuilt right??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 1, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is not about wattage, but about the quality. vs 450 uses low quality components inside and not recommended over antec vp450p.



exactly vs and cx series from corsair are entry level one from corsair

@ op why you bought mercury psu ? you should had  posted here before buying


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 1, 2013)

When I was buying I was attracted towards black sleeved cables (mentioned on website) but settled with antec vp450. I was disappointed with its design.  Its a month old system so can't say about reliability but seems like I accidentally made a good choice. Thanks for clearing my doubts


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 1, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> When I was buying I was attracted towards black sleeved cables (mentioned on website) but settled with antec vp450. I was disappointed with its design.  Its a month old system so can't say about reliability but seems like I accidentally made a good choice. Thanks for clearing my doubts



looks does not matter for a psu. since psu is the component which delivers power to all other components, we should be aiming at the quality.


----------

